# Which is best Firewall and AV?



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

I know there have been posts on this subject in the past, but I'm looking for a bit of a different comparison that I've been able to find.
Also, I want some input based on the most current software.

First on Firewalls, I've been using Zone Alarm for years and last year paid and upgraded to ZA Pro. I've loved it and it has always worked great (as far as I've been able to tell, at least  ). Now that subscription (originally didn't notice it was only a year subscription I was paying for) is about to expire.

I don't mind paying again for the renewal of the subscription for another year, but I'm looking to see if there is another better firewall out there that is either free or one that is better that I'd even have to pay for. My dad and I both use my subscription to ZA Pro on our home network (which runs through a D-Link router) so I would like to know if there is something out there that is just as easy to use (or at least close to it) and works just as good or better.


Next is Anti-Virus. My dad has always used Norton AV, and his subscription is about to expire. Is there anything better which he would be better off subscribing to or something that is free that is better than the paid version of Norton? My subscription to McAfee.com doesn't end until 2007, so I will most likely stick with that until then since I had paid for the 5 year subscription a couple years ago. 
So I just really need to know if there is something better than Norton. Along with the reasons WHY the other software is better.


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

this is free for a year www.my-etrust.com/microsoft/index.cfm/
firewall by zonelabs,anti-virus by c.a.
about the only firewall differences are you can't make rules with free one,
no email program control and no cache cleaner like ZA pro,and better outbound program control with ZA pro.
as far as the av part,C.A. updates daily, resources never a problem with me so can't tell you about that but i like it.
if you want to spend money check out NOD32 or K.A.V i think both are probally better than norton.
you are asking a tough question in regards to firewalls because if you want better you should check out outpost pro or tiny personal firewall,but both of those are rule based and not as easy as zone alarm.


----------



## rancid (Jul 2, 2004)

Antivirus==>shareware--Nod32
==>freeware----Antivir
Firewall===>Zone Alarm


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

These are all the options that are recommended by the techs here:

AVG free http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_index.php

Sygate http://smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm (Has a free and a paid version

Norton firewall http://www.norton.com

Kerio http://www.kerio.com/kpf_home.html

Zone Alarms http://www.zonelabs.com (has a free and a paid version)

Norton 2003 or 2004 http://www.norton.com (a good professional antivirus, always as up to date virus definitions)

Panda Titanium http://www.pandasoftware.com (another good one but slightly slows down computer applications etc)

AVG 7 pro http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_index.php

Liz


----------



## johnske (Jun 23, 2004)

Could also try http://avast.com - AV (free for home use, pay for "use for profit") provide tech support for free use - updated twice wkly.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

for antivirus AVG - free or Nod32 - not free but i like lot better


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Re: johnske's avast link this is better (it works i.e.!)

http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_home.html


----------



## jvic (Apr 17, 2004)

I use AVG free AV..works great and sygate personal firewall.No complaints with either


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

Does anyone have any links to websites that have some actual comparisons on the Free AV and Firewall options? 
I already knew about most of these that you all listed above. I'm more looking for some specifics and exact reasons why one might be better than another.

The above links just provided me with where to find them, but didn't help me much in trying to choose which one to use. If some of you could go further into explanation of WHY you like the AV and Firewall you are using that is more along the lines of what I'm looking for.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

AVG- Free, Easy nice simple interface, notifies you instantly if youve got a virus, downside..when it catches one you have to run a scan to find it, dosent auto remove.

Nod32- Great interface, very fast scan speed, only known anti virus to not miss a virus in the wild (i think i said that right, in the vb100 tests).


----------



## Gigs (Jul 8, 2004)

i use ZoneAlarm Pro and Norton Anti-Virus and have never had problems with either of them... both have worked very well... however, that doesn't mean that they are the best out there... yet still, i have no complaints about either of them whatsoever...


----------



## stuartfannin (Jul 15, 2004)

Gigs said:



> i use ZoneAlarm Pro and Norton Anti-Virus and have never had problems with either of them... both have worked very well... however, that doesn't mean that they are the best out there... yet still, i have no complaints about either of them whatsoever...


Me too on both.


----------



## pnbalaji (May 30, 2001)

Here is a link for antivirus comparision. The tests have been carried out in 2004. So I guess the results are current.

http://www.suggestafix.com/index.php?act=ST&f=16&t=11185

Thanks,
Balaji.


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

i notice a few folk with norton av and zonealarm, as norton comes with a firewall, why would you use both, isn't norton f/w any good?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

ianscotm said:


> i notice a few folk with norton av and zonealarm, as norton comes with a firewall, why would you use both, isn't norton f/w any good?


The Norton firewall is a seperate app, but often comes with Norton AV as a package called Norton Internet Security.


----------



## Gigs (Jul 8, 2004)

i don't use the norton firewall simply becuase i heard good things about ZoneAlarm... and zonealarm is a nice small program that does its job... so all i wanted from Norton was it's anti-virus software... however, i'm sure that the norton firewall is very good as well...


----------

